# Question on Storm 2410



## Chipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello, I just joined this site and I will be purchasing my first snowblower, a Troy Bilt Storm 2410. It does not come with a light. Can someone tell me if the engine is capable of having a light installed? I see there is a whole section here talking about installing lights on snowblowers, but there are 125 pages of on this one topic. I did try to do a search on the 2410, but I didn't see too much info on regarding lights on this snowblower. 

Or, would it just be easier to not try and use the engine (if it is possible) and just use some battery LEDs somehow attached to the unit?

Thanks for any information.

Chipper


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My 2008 2410 Didn't come with a headlight but down by the starter there are red and yellow wires labeled headlight and hand warmers.
You need to look to see if yours is equipped to run a headlight as the magneto might be there even if it doesn't have a headlight.
The photo is from my machine.
At the time I added a 35 watt incandescent light and connected the yellow and red together to run it.
This year I did pickup a converter box and plan to put on a 18watt LED flood.
This is one source for those boxes or you can build you own. https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/installation-power/12v-ac-to-dc-converter-module/1725/4134/

If you ever need to replace the stock skids consider Ariens brand stock skids. Anything it better than those cheap one sided stock Troy/MTD ones they come with. <--- IMHO

.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't believe the 2410 engine comes with the power/light generator. . . probably depends on the model year.You would have to take a look at the parts list or owner's manual to tell for sure. Sometimes you can tell by looking closely at the engine to see if there is a loose connector hanging down from around the flywheel cover, appropriately labeled as mentioned.


If you can find a parts list for the TB line, see what the engine's part number is for the lighted and non lighted models. If it is a different part number, then it answers the question.


As stated, another way may be some LED lights with a decent sized 12 volt battery.


FWIW - I upgraded the engine on my TB 2410 to a Briggs 305cc that had a 60 watt generator and was able to add lights.


----------



## Chipper (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks guys for the information. I really appreciate it.

Chipper


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Good advice so far. 

If you don't feel like delving into that stuff, or if the engine doesn't have an unused electrical-source wire hanging off it, the simpler approach is just to use a battery-powered LED light. Such as a Harbor Freight light that you could attach to the machine, maybe something like this: 

https://www.harborfreight.com/rotating-magnetic-led-worklight-63422.html
Or a nice LED headlamp, which has the benefit of also aiming where you're looking. I have this one, it's been great, and I use it for a bunch of different things: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013COPT6K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum! Good advice so far.
> 
> If you don't feel like delving into that stuff, or if the engine doesn't have an unused electrical-source wire hanging off it, the simpler approach is just to use a battery-powered LED light. Such as a Harbor Freight light that you could attach to the machine, maybe something like this:
> 
> ...


RedOctobyr have you been out in the snow or wet with those lights.....do they hold up in inclement weather???

I am interested....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't own the Harbor Freight light. But at the price, you could probably roll the dice, and hope you don't have trouble. 

I've used the headlamp while snowblowing without trouble, and it claims to be waterproof. I don't typically use it for snow duty, as my current blower has a headlight. So I usually don't need extra light.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah wait you use the headlamp.......I was wondering about magnetic LED from Harbor freight.....does not look weather sealed.


I had bought two copy type Larry COBS mounted them too my drift breakers they worked awesome but they were not weather proof and burnt out after 10 minutes.
If they were weather proof they would have been like headlights..... 



Could anything like this be converted:


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wat....html?spm=2114.search0104.8.62.e1d9987dmxsrGw


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Ahhh ok....Thanks R.O.!!!!!


Headlamp looks nice.


Ignore Harbor Freight part....yes would be worth a try at that price.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You would need a good sized lawn and garden battery to run it. That thing is rated at 60 watts.

Getting a good 18 watt flood is usually more than enough for the average application. That and they are four times cheaper. This is the style I've used with good success.










You can find them on ebay, amazon, ... https://www.ebay.com/p/18w-12v-LED-...V-Offroad/23012094748?iid=253119251886&chn=ps

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Ah wait you use the headlamp.......I was wondering about magnetic LED from Harbor freight.....does not look weather sealed.
> 
> I had bought two copy type Larry COBS mounted them too my drift breakers they worked awesome but they were not weather proof and burnt out after 10 minutes.
> If they were weather proof they would have been like headlights.....
> ...



For the Harbor Freight light, if you mounted it up by the control panel, I'd imagine that would help with weather-resistance, by keeping it further away from the churning snow. 

If you mounted your lights on the ends of the drift breakers, is it possible that vibration might have contributed to killing them? 

You never want to get electronics wet, of course. But clean water isn't very conductive, and these are all low-voltage, so they are presumably less likely to short-circuit across a wet set of contacts. I guess I just would have expected them to last longer than 10 minutes, even if they were getting snow on them. But hey, I don't know. 

For the light you linked to, that says it's 60W. Most snowblower engine alternators can't be counted on to put out 60W. I think 18W is a somewhat-common output. Also, many alternators will put out AC, not DC, so you'd need a bridge rectifier to run something like an LED that runs on a cigarette lighter (expecting DC).


----------



## Tumble2113 (Nov 20, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Hello, I just joined this site and I will be purchasing my first snowblower, a Troy Bilt Storm 2410. It does not come with a light. Can someone tell me if the engine is capable of having a light installed? I see there is a whole section here talking about installing lights on snowblowers, but there are 125 pages of on this one topic. I did try to do a search on the 2410, but I didn't see too much info on regarding lights on this snowblower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you looked at the 2460? That has the light, tires and longer chute?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You would need a good sized lawn and garden battery to run it. That thing is rated at 60 watts.
> 
> Getting a good 18 watt flood is usually more than enough for the average application. That and they are four times cheaper. This is the style I've used with good success.
> 
> ...


Kissafrog did you connect to a Tecumseh????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I did not scroll down enough on that one....60W.....Forget it.


----------

